# Going to see a therapist for the first time tomorrow



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure what to expect...any advise?


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

depends on what kind of therapy you are going in for. The classical therapy I assume you will be dealing with your childhood and trying to figure out the root cause of SA and understanding why you developed it.

If you are going for cognitive than you will work on identifying your negative thoughts and behaviors and work on replacing them with more realistic ones and eventually to more realistic and positive. 

The first time though will be pretty straightforward. The doctor will ask you why you are there and you'll spend your hour talking about the past and how SA manifests itself and how it affects your life.

My suggestion would be not to expect anything...but be certain that nothing bad is going to happen, its a very safe environment where whatever you do or say is strictly confidential.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just realise your therapist is looking to help you, nothing to feel uncomfortable about. Also try and be as honest and open as possible, they can't help you with issues if they don't know about them.

Good luck!


----------



## auromed (May 3, 2010)

Congrats on taking the first step on going to the therapist. Hopefully you'll get along well with them and start making progress. I just started going back to the therapist myself last week, and am looking forward to my next appointment. It's hard to take that initial step, but just be open with the therapist and everything should be fine.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for your replies. so i went and my therapist was very helpful.I did leave out a lot of details though because 1 hour is not long enough to think of everything that is going on with me,so im writing everything down that i can think of so that i can give it to her on my next visit.


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

Best thing i ever did was go to see a therapist, changed my life.


----------

